# Lids didn't seal



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I canned blueberry jam this morning and some of the lids would still pop down and up after I was finished. I was pressing on them and then they did stay down. Does this mean they are sealed right? I only made 5 pints and we will use that amount fairly quickly so I could just put them in the fridge, but I am curious if they would be fine this way for long term storage.

Thanks!


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

When you finish, don't be pushing down on the lids. They haven't sealed yet. Leave them in a draft free area for 12 to 24 hours before doing anything with them... including not bothering the lids. DON'T retighten the rings or anything. Just set them aside and leave them alone. After that, you will hear them "ping" as they seal while cooling down. Sometimes they can start immediately and other times it may take awhile.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

PaulNKS said:


> When you finish, don't be pushing down on the lids. They haven't sealed yet. Leave them in a draft free area for 12 to 24 hours before doing anything with them... including not bothering the lids. DON'T retighten the rings or anything. Just set them aside and leave them alone. After that, you will hear them "ping" as they seal while cooling down. Sometimes they can start immediately and other times it may take awhile.


Thank you. Did I ruin them by pressing them down myself instead of waiting the 12-24 hours?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Most likely. Just put them in the fridge or in a different container in the freezer?

As the jars cool, it creates a vacuum that sucks the lid down. When it does, you will hear a definite "ping". You can't miss it. lol The time varies with the item, room temp, etc.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

PaulNKS said:


> Most likely. Just put them in the fridge or in a different container in the freezer?
> 
> As the jars cool, it creates a vacuum that sucks the lid down. When it does, you will hear a definite "ping". You can't miss it. lol The time varies with the item, room temp, etc.


Thanks again. I will stick them in the fridge. And next time I will leave them alone :happy2:


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Quiver0f10 said:


> Thanks again. I will stick them in the fridge. And next time I will leave them alone :happy2:


Good idea. lol


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

You can reprocess them. 

Jelly is somewhat self-preserving, the pectin and sugar lock away the water so it's less available to bacteria. My grandmother preserved her jelly by pouring hot wax in the top of each jar.

I wouldn't reprocess cold jars of something that wasn't already somewhat stable. The centers of the jars won't heat up quite as much as the first time when you started with hot jelly.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I have noticed that the jellys seem to take the longest to cool down. I usually wait and check them the next morning.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Thank you again. I did just stick them in the fridge and we have been enjoying the jam. Next batch I will be patient and leave the jars alone. I am planning on making stawberry tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I have done the same thing with jam I've canned. Now I know to let them be for a day or so.


----------

